

What is the best place you've worked at? - onedev

What is the best place you've worked at and what made it so awesome?<p>I want to hear some cool stories from people who've worked at tech giants like Microsoft and Google and from those who have primarily done startups.<p>It would be great to see what different people consider as an awesome place to work as well people's experiences at tech companies.
======
rorrr
Working remotely. It beats every single office I've ever worked at.

~~~
redspark
I would agree 95%. As a freelancer, I kind of miss being part of a solid team.
Lunch with the wife and kiddos is nice though.

